# Lifetime question



## Pokefan (May 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of choosing between AMD Phenom x4 955 and Intel Core i5 (2 core).I've already compared the performances in Digit and on the net.
I need to know which has a *better lifetime i.e longer lasting*. Some friends told me that intel processors/motherboards last much longer than AMDs. *For me replacing the chip/MB within 3 or 4 is not an option*. My current Intel config lasted over 7 years. So which is better for me? I am not intending to overclock.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2011)

between those 2, phenom is future proof


----------



## Pokefan (May 15, 2011)

I know it's future proof, i need to know* how long it will last*


----------



## ssengupta (May 15, 2011)

Go or the new Intel Sandy Bridge processors. They are much better than Phenom IIs. And longevity of the system depends on many factors like usage, earthing, surge protection etc. I am using my P4 system for nearly seven years. Where as my friend who bought same components with me had to replace CPU-Mobo within 3 years due to poor earthing and voltage fluctuation.


----------



## funkysourav (May 15, 2011)

No-one can answer your question with conviction buddy
you are asking the wrong question


----------



## dd_naik (May 15, 2011)

Piyush said:


> between those 2, phenom is future proof



Depends on your usage, earthing, cooling options in cabinet etc etc
AMD Processors heat up fast as per my experience(this makes a logical statement that Intel is cooler than AMD Processors )
You wish to be future-ready, you may consider overclockin in future as well
So go with Sandy-bridge with a P67 board to unleash it's full potential(P67 needs a GPU compulsarily as it doesn't have onboard graphics)
OR go for AMD making sure you have proper cooling and yada yada
(you can take word from other digitians as well if you don't find me convinving enough)


----------



## saswat23 (May 15, 2011)

Completely agree with 'dd_naik'.
But whats your budget. Mention it so that we can give you better suggestions.

Also, 955BE has more heating issues than other AMD proccys. Google a bit and you will get to know.


----------



## ico (May 15, 2011)

Firstly....talk with specific models. Not in a generic way.

Core i5 (2 core) which model is it?? 

As far as heating issues are concerned, my Intel Pentium 4 heats up so badly that I have not closed my cabinet since 3 years. AMD Athlon 64 was cool and quiet.

Now coming back to the point. Phenom II is a generation behind compared to the second generation LGA 1155 Core i3/i5 processors. If you are going for 2nd gen Core i3/i5, then it is fine. These are cool, quiet and very efficient. Phenom II is anyways being replaced by Bulldozer. If you are going for first generation LGA 1156 Core i3/i5 processors. Don't go for these. No upgrade path.



saswat23 said:


> Also, 955BE has more heating issues than other AMD proccys. Google a bit and you will get to know.


If you aren't overclocking, it runs completely fine.

But it doesn't make any sense to go for it as it is a generation behind, like I said.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

ico said:


> Core i5 (2 core) which model is it??



last generation Core i5s. 660 & 661.


----------



## sam9s (May 15, 2011)

I second with *dd_naik.*.....If you want your present rig to last atleast 4-5 years as compared to your earlier rig that lasted 7, spend some amount and get a Sandy Bridge with p67 or h67 board (depending on if you plan to OC) Sandy Bridge is the best bet AFA logivity of the rig is concerned ...


----------



## Render_Man (May 15, 2011)

+1 more dd_naik...

i too am looking at a new system & if you want longevity Sandy bridge is the way for aforementioned reasons.

however if you are really looking at pushing system life then i would suggest at least a quad-core Sandy bridge. Dual-cores will become history come next year with Intel's Ivy Bridge release(22nm) architecture, where minimum becomes a quad-core(wow!!!)


----------



## saswat23 (May 15, 2011)

Yes, dual core are soon going to be replaced by quad cores.
And there is absolutely no point in getting a i5 dual core as it is the same as that of i3s i.e Dual Core with HT. The difference is only that the former has Intels Turbo boost enabled which can boost your dual core i5 by some MHz more which is not a good decision at all, its just paying extra 4k un-necessarily.


----------



## Sid_hooda (May 15, 2011)

ico said:


> As far as heating issues are concerned, my Intel Pentium 4 heats up so badly that I have not closed my cabinet since 3 years. AMD Athlon 64 was cool and quiet.


I see what you did there 

If you want your rig to last long, get a decent PSU, a decent motherboard (not those puny 4/6-phase VRM ones) and decent cooling (even a cheap aftermarket cooler like the Hyper 212+ would do. Also, 2+2 case fans for better air-flow in your cabinet wouldn't hurt either). Not overclocking the processor helps too.


----------



## Joker (May 15, 2011)

u are talking about a previous gen core i3/i5 processor. get 955BE over it.

but both are end of life now. best would be to get the latest sandy bridge core i3/i5 processor.


----------

